# I'd like to bump gstreamer to gstreamer1



## archan127 (Jun 5, 2013)

Since gstreamer isn't going to be updated any longer I thought it might be prudent to bump gstreamer to gstreamer1. Is there a no-nonsense way of doing so with a portmaster command such as `portmaster -o multimedia/gstreamer1 multimedia/gstreamer`, followed by `portmaster -R -r gstreamer1`?

I'm just concerned that it will replace many or most (hopefully) of the installed gstreamer plugins, and then obviously I would have to delete the old gstreamer ports that do not have gstreamer1 equivalents. Does this make sense to anyone else?


----------



## jozze (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds about right.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 7, 2013)

As stated the gstreamer 1.x series release notes can be installed at the same time both versions without any problem:


> The 1.x series is a stable series targeted at end users. It is not API or ABI compatible with the 0.10.x series. It can, however, be installed in parallel with the 0.10.x series and will not affect an existing 0.10.x installation.


----------

